# my nano tank ( 8gallon )



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

My 8 gallon nano shrimp tank


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

pretty cool looking, i like it a lot!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

What kind of light are you running?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Basil said:


> What kind of light are you running?


Fluval 13w


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Sweet. I love the Fluval 13w lamp. Have it on my Fluval Spec.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

is that petrified wood pieces?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

jmf3460 said:


> is that petrified wood pieces?


petrified woods , yes those are


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You've done a superb job on a nano, tommy - looks fantastic - bet the shrimp like it too.


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful. What kind of plants make up the trees? Are they difficult? You really have a knack for doing a beautiful scape.  Love the background also.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What kind of moss is that? Weeping? Great tank!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

CL said:


> What kind of moss is that? Weeping? Great tank!


That is Xmas moss .


----------



## Tglynn (Aug 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Really nice looking tank! Great job.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

How did you attach the moss to the driftwood? I feel like it would be kind of hard on manzanita.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great use of the moss and wood/stone combo.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the "weeping" trees.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Silly's_Planted said:


> How did you attach the moss to the driftwood? I feel like it would be kind of hard on manzanita.


It's actually extremely easy. Just get some sewing thread and wrap away.


Sick tank BTW. Love the background.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> That looks amazing!!





Sajacobs said:


> Beautiful. Love the "weeping" trees.





AGUILAR3 said:


> It's actually extremely easy. Just get some sewing thread and wrap away.
> 
> 
> Sick tank BTW. Love the background.


Thank you all


----------



## howze01 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just set up the same tank yesterday. Replaced the power compact with a 15w LED though. I also pulled the foam background out. I don't see that gigantic CO2 diffuser the tank comes with, did you use something different? I am looking for an alternative to that thing...


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

howze01 said:


> I just set up the same tank yesterday. Replaced the power compact with a 15w LED though. I also pulled the foam background out. I don't see that gigantic CO2 diffuser the tank comes with, did you use something different? I am looking for an alternative to that thing...


I got that diffuser on ebay . Only $5


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

tank looks great, love the background on your tank


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

That's really a beautiful moss, i love the color.

great job on this tank all around, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

That Xmas moss really grew in extremely well. Excellent job! How long did it take? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## howze01 (Dec 4, 2012)

tommypham said:


> I got that diffuser on ebay . Only $5


Any way you could PM me the link to the one you used? Never ran CO2 on a tank before so not too sure what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

howze01 said:


> Any way you could PM me the link to the one you used? Never ran CO2 on a tank before so not too sure what I am looking for. Thanks


Check at your LFS if they selling Fluval ceramic co2 diffuser . That is the good one i recommend you use for nano tank .


----------



## Anya (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, absolutely fantastic. The 'tree' is amazing.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its a beautiful tank! The christmas moss tree is looking great.


----------



## howze01 (Dec 4, 2012)

tommypham said:


> Check at your LFS if they selling Fluval ceramic co2 diffuser . That is the good one i recommend you use for nano tank .


OK. Thanks =)

Really like that "tree" you grew in your tank. Your background looks good too. I didn't think it would blend in as well as it did in yours.

About how long have you found the little CO2 canisters were lasting you?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

howze01 said:


> OK. Thanks =)
> 
> Really like that "tree" you grew in your tank. Your background looks good too. I didn't think it would blend in as well as it did in yours.
> 
> About how long have you found the little CO2 canisters were lasting you?


Pmed about co2 setup


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

All of my tanks 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197755&highlight=


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

The tree effect is simply amazing! Great tank!


----------



## Thatshrimpguy (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

A very beautiful tank indeed. 
Just love the way yr moss tree had developed the branches are totally invisible coz the moss is very attractive and draws all the attention.
Can u share the info. as to what kind of soil and filter is used in this tank?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Rony11 said:


> A very beautiful tank indeed.
> Just love the way yr moss tree had developed the branches are totally invisible coz the moss is very attractive and draws all the attention.
> Can u share the info. as to what kind of soil and filter is used in this tank?


check this link 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197755


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Tommy, 

How'd you get it to grow in such a nice clump on the branches?

I've gotten some nice Xmas moss growth, just never like yours.

Is that an effect of a high powered light with CO2?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Tommy,
> 
> How'd you get it to grow in such a nice clump on the branches?
> 
> ...


This tank i using 1 fluval 13w light with NO co2 . 3liters of ADA soil and ADA brighty K every time after wc :thumbsup:


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

That is a sick looking tank my man. I love the backround. is it rock or foam?


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

cbachmann said:


> That is a sick looking tank my man. I love the backround. is it rock or foam?


It's just foam background


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

new pictures


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

tommypham said:


> That is Xmas moss .


How long did it take to get like that? My xmas moss seems to take forever to grow.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

prighello said:


> How long did it take to get like that? My xmas moss seems to take forever to grow.


Take about a month to get like that .


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> beautiful


Thank you


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

That background really makes this tank. I especially like the way you've attached plants to it. Makes me want to try and do one with anubias or something. Is that the stock EBI background?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice tank!


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Very nice tank!


thank you :icon_lol:


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

NanoDave said:


> That background really makes this tank. I especially like the way you've attached plants to it. Makes me want to try and do one with anubias or something. Is that the stock EBI background?


Yes it came with Ebi kit


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Tank will get rescape next week


----------

